# New wooden cart shafts



## Kelly in AR (Dec 12, 2009)

Where can I get new wooden cart shafts? I think I have an old jerald cart. It has coil springs under the seat.

Thanks


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 12, 2009)

I ordered new shafts from jeraldsulky.com for my Jerald runabout.


----------



## Keri (Dec 13, 2009)

You can get cart shafts from several different places. Most are pretty generic as far as getting them to fit. And they can be custom made. But here is a site I found with the best prices:

http://www.buggy.com/index.html


----------



## squeaky (Dec 13, 2009)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I ordered new shafts from jeraldsulky.com for my Jerald runabout.




marsha,

How much were your new shafts? I need to get some new ones for my runabout, but can't find a price tag.

Thanks!

Amanda


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 14, 2009)

I ordered the new shafts from Jerald on April 7, 2009. I sent a money order for $259.83. I also ordered holdback hardware, which was around $25, I think, which was included in that total. I dont' think they sent an itemized invoice, so I am not able to look up exact prices. I only have the MO receipt.

The first time I used them, my breeching buckles rubbed a raw place. Grrrrr!

I did save my old shafts. They were fine to use, but scuffed. At least I can use them for spares in an emergency--God forbid!


----------



## Kelly in AR (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for the help, I think I have found some that will work. My old shafts are ok but they are really long since I used to show a larger Hackney pony in roadster. I am wanting to use on a 38" mini.

Thanks

Kelly


----------

